# Ask DBSTALK:Dishwire?



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I see in some posts people mentioning the possible activation of the Diswire?
What exactly is the dishwire and what function will it have when activated? !pride


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dishwire is the Dish Network version of the firewire ports on the back of the 921. Their stated purpose is to allow connection to a DVHS VCR for offloading of HD recordings to tape. In the past, press releases have also mentioned being able to connect to firewire display devices, but it sounds like that's not going to happen, at least not for a while.


----------

